# Lucky Duck



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Here is her tail coming through*








*With cookie*








*Henry wanted to be in the pic*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

her tail will grow back soon.... she looks a little odd. no big deal  all our tiels look scruffy eventually


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

she can sit on top of the curtain pole without her tail getting caught on the wall lol


----------



## Ambisense (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks cute tail-less


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

who's henry?????


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Henry is in the background http://www.henryvacs.co.uk/ vacuum cleaner lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*UPDATE* Luckys new tail 






click on pic  defo a girl


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

_Lucky_


----------



## exmayol (Nov 14, 2010)

So what happened with her 'old' tail?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I got new rug and she went crazy, tried to calm her and she flew away leaving her tail behind in my hand, i felt awful and started crying. Lucky is alright now and got a new tail but i still call her lucky duck


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Iv read that tiels can have crushes on anything people/objects 
Lucky is fascinated in socks keep on watching him, she flew next to his cage, socks is very childlike and the hyper one. Speedy and fatty can get hyper sometimes but she give them a look and turn away, she will look at socks for ages.


----------

